# Corries?



## jasmine8 (Jul 29, 2014)

I have a 5 gal tank with 4 snails. Would you recommend putting 1 corydora in the tank? They're so cute but I'm not sure if it's a good idea :|


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Cories are very social and need 6+. If it is filtered and planted, than you could get a school or pygmies or habrosus. But they can be sensitive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

I think cories are shoaling fish, which means you need I think a minimum of 6?
Which also means you need a bigger tank (I think like 10-20g?) I haven't dealt with cories but I had asked about them as tank mates for my bettas. I just don't remember the exact minimum and what size tank you needed.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

The habrosus and pygmies only get around an inch, i have 6 habrosus in my 5 right now. Any other type will get much to large, 2-2.5 inches and need a 20 gallon minimum. But the 2 types that would do good, need a planted tank, filter, heater, and can be very sensitive. They also sort of need sand for them to thrive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## n25philly (Dec 5, 2013)

Yes, corries are social and need to be in groups. A 5 gallon is too small for any kind unfortunately


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Not the pygmies and habrosus.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

While they are small fish, they are still very active fish, it's best to keep them in a 10 gallon or higher because of their activity. However not everyone follows this rule which is fine, just not the best for their fish.


----------



## Freedom (May 17, 2009)

Remember, you can always check seriouslyfish.com for info on a specific fish. It will give you habitat, max size as adult, food, min number for them to be happy and healthy, and lots more info. I check there regularly!


----------

